# Sharpshooter JD Modification



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Do you remember that young man Sharpshooter JD? This is his bent rod ttf that he made on his anvil. I shot it for awhile then I couldn't hold onto it like I used too. I figured if I could build a handle around the bent rod then it could live on in my sling-quiver.
Basic board cut Maple with an hdpe 'filler' to give the scales something to hold onto. I wanted the end result to look like it came out of a blacksmiths shop. I slipped some Minwax Urethanestain on it, sanded some off, then two treatments with some car wax and a b








uffing wheel. I promise you that it isn't as pretty in person!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice mod . Looks comfy .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bravo, Mo!

Looks like you nailed both the aesthetic and functional targets!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looking good Mo !


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

The skill of so many guys on this forum astounds me.
Sure glad I found here.
I have always been into function and form while
considering ergonomics, many here make it so,
ukj


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo...I like your thinking on the finished shape of the handle. Looks quite comfy. The finish sorta reminds me of an old hickory hammer handle that you might see hanging off the side of an anvil. Nice job man.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice handle!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Really like that mod! I might have to try that someday with the frame I got from Sharpshooter JD, or perhaps try some kind of wrap as is often seen on other bent wire frames. Thanks for sharing Mo!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic frame SharpShooterJD is a very talented young man. I wish he would have kept up his website.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the props. I'll take it out for some shooting in the morning. Narrow fork TTF is not my strong game so I'll be wearing a helmet. That and I don't want to be seen in public with such a homely slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice mo 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang Mo!!!! that little beasty is wicked cool!!!!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like a super comfy shooter, well done mo


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Double post


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

get ready for about 100 orders..lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

sbevans311 said:


> get ready for about 100 orders..lol


That would definitely be a journey to the 'Dark Side'. I think in general if a person can modify a frame and doesn't have to mess with making sure the forks are in the right place then the rest is more or less fiddling around until it feels like it should. I really like shooting the Daisy F-16 and those are fairly simple to add your own feel to it. I have shot that style of frame for about 45 years so I know the forks go in the correct direction on that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

Mo,

I am late to the adoration party but your sling deserves more praise. You have made a very nice and practical change to a wire frame that had some good but hidden potential.

I really like the change in appearance and the likely more secure hold. The finished version has some similarities with the TTF Taurus from Pocket Predator (a very good sling).

The rough, ready and well used look is just perfect! Slingshots should be well used and look that way. You have also rekindled my interest in wire frames and how they could be modified for better function.

You do seem to have a flair for going down new paths with your slings and observations. Very refreshing and often funny as well. I hope that you continue to be "unsupervised" and "free-range" in your thinking. Good stuff...!

- ZippyBands


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Do you remember that young man Sharpshooter JD? This is his bent rod ttf that he made on his anvil. I shot it for awhile then I couldn't hold onto it like I used too. I figured if I could build a handle around the bent rod then it could live on in my sling-quiver.
> Basic board cut Maple with an hdpe 'filler' to give the scales something to hold onto. I wanted the end result to look like it came out of a blacksmiths shop. I slipped some Minwax Urethanestain on it, sanded some off, then two treatments with some car wax and a b
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow! I am always in awe of how something so simple can incorporate such complexity and return to ultimate function through simplicity. Just amazing.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

ZippyBands said:


> Mo,
> I am late to the adoration party but your sling deserves more praise. You have made a very nice and practical change to a wire frame that had some good but hidden potential.
> 
> I really like the change in appearance and the likely more secure hold. The finished version has some similarities with the TTF Taurus from Pocket Predator (a very good sling).
> ...


Indeed brother Zippy there is a certain hidden 'thing' in all wire frame slingshots. I did in fact shoot a Taurus for awhile and that was my seed of inspiration on this project. Grandpa Grumpy here on the Forum was my inspiration to revisit my wire-frames of my childhood. One reason is my fascination that a determined kid can make a slingshot out of a coat hanger, duct tape, shoe tongue and some rubber bands and shoot it better than a person with a $300 custom made super-frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember that young man Sharpshooter JD? This is his bent rod ttf that he made on his anvil. I shot it for awhile then I couldn't hold onto it like I used too. I figured if I could build a handle around the bent rod then it could live on in my sling-quiver.
> ...


 Brother Hoggy!! I SWEAR to the SlingGods that your modified F-16 is almost done! Has it taken me a year yet!!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Wow! I am always in awe of how something so simple can incorporate such complexity and return to ultimate function through simplicity. Just amazing.


I am thinking it might be time to start a 'wire frame' shooting club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Wow! I am always in awe of how something so simple can incorporate such complexity and return to ultimate function through simplicity. Just amazing.


I am thinking it might be time to start a 'wire frame' shooting club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

A wire frame shooting thread would be cool


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i second the motion!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So basically I couldn’t hold onto this frame after I modified it to ‘make it better’. I’ve made this type of mistake more than once now. Something that feels good in the hand will change after you put a set of bands on them. By the time I had powered it down to the point where I could hold it I was shooting little spitwads in the hall closet. Now that I un-modified it and repurposed some F-16 tubes it shoots just like the designer intended it to shoot! I think it might be time for me to go back to the shallow end of the pool for a spell.🤔


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> So basically I couldn’t hold onto this frame after I modified it to ‘make it better’. I’ve made this type of mistake more than once now. Something that feels good in the hand will change after you put a set of bands on them. By the time I had powered it down to the point where I could hold it I was shooting little spitwads in the hall closet. Now that I un-modified it and repurposed some F-16 tubes it shoots just like the designer intended it to shoot! I think it might be time for me to go back to the shallow end of the pool for a spell.
> View attachment 353650


Wire frames are cool









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I hear ya, I was thinking about pulling out the F16 this morning and seeing if I can figure out a handle wrap. I think one used for split shank knives will work,


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> Wire frames are cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa is a hefty piece of metal rod!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Whoa is a hefty piece of metal rod!


Yep she's a hefty one 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Yep she's a hefty one
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Lol I completely missed the googly eyes on my first pass.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Well i just received a small metal MojaveMo creation to collaborate on-will post pics in a seperate build along topic-and it is amazing,simple,sturdy,and open to all kinds of mods,the brain is boggled,or that might just be the chiflu,at any rate im quaranteened so projects to stay busy with .Thanks Brother for the opportunity to work some magick onsome of yours


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> Well i just received a small metal MojaveMo creation to collaborate on-will post pics in a seperate build along topic-and it is amazing,simple,sturdy,and open to all kinds of mods,the brain is boggled,or that might just be the chiflu,at any rate im quaranteened so projects to stay busy with .Thanks Brother for the opportunity to work some magick onsome of yours


Feel better brother! Coffee and fresh air is the real cure!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

didnt hit as hard as the 1st time,more like a bad cold,so far-11 days into it-but coffee,sunshine,vitamins and a good cigar amd projects seem to work wonders,lol


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Lol I completely missed the googly eyes on my first pass.


Hahaha trying to find a way to keep them on while I shoot. That's alright the fork tubes look like some 80's Jane Fonda leg warmers

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

skarrd said:


> didnt hit as hard as the 1st time,more like a bad cold,so far-11 days into it-but coffee,sunshine,vitamins and a good cigar amd projects seem to work wonders,lol


Get better man

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> didnt hit as hard as the 1st time,more like a bad cold,so far-11 days into it-but coffee,sunshine,vitamins and a good cigar amd projects seem to work wonders,lol


Hang in there brother Skarrd. I haven’t even had my vaccination yet but I guess I’d better get it so I don’t die and all that crap.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys,getting better by the day,and Sandstorm i am Un vaxxd and will remain so as the jab is worse than the virus,IMHO,vitamins,exercise,and lots of outdoors plus coffee and the occasional cigar,and Faith in the Creator are all i need,


----------

